# More photos of my two foster Cockatiels and an update.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

These 2 girlies are doing fab! I have them eating pellets, a good seed mix, and they are slowly eating more and more veggies, they are not keen on lentils and mash though. I have been letting them out in the dining room for hours each day, to exercise their wings, and just hang out, do what they want, I have also inbetween, been working with Leo, but she frets if she is not near Tosca - they are extremely and strongly bonded to each other, so there is no way they can be separated. They are always right by each others side when they are out of their cage, and even in their cage, I think being stuck in a cage together for months and months has brought them much closer together, and Jasper passed away not that long ago, he was also kept in the cage with Leo and Tosca, so they are there for each other and lean on each other for comfort.

I am trying to force myself to keep them, because I am questioning myself over and over again, will the home they go to be the right one, will they be treated how they should be, will they spend their days there forever, will I regret finding them a new home, when I love them dearly, and one of them being a rescue, she doesn't need to go through so much again, and I hate not knowing what will happen to them once gone to their new home.. these questions are what are stuck in my mind, every single day, repeating over & over.

Well, I think that is about it for the update on them. I have taken tons of photos of them, and they are a bit weary of the camera, lol. But, here is some photos of them from just the other day...

*Tosca*:




































*Leo*:



























*Leo and Tosca together*:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

They look so much alike...how do you tell them apart? Were they from the same clutch?
You are going to end up keeping them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look lovely, they look cute when they go all fat lol


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful tiels...my opinion is to keep them...i think you shall regret giving them away possily and which is the difference of 11 and 13 cockatiels?
Just keep them hehehehe.
And put them also in your signature.
They are so cuty faces..how can you think of giving them away ?;-)


----------

